# Mikes Track Rebuild starting July 7th!



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We will be starting a track rebuild on July 7th, the track will be down at least 10 days at the earliest. We can use a few hands tomorrow to rip up the pipe, after that their will be at least 3 days of mixing the dirt with the tractors, then we will begin shaping the track. 

Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause but the track really needs it at the moment.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Come on Jermy build a nasty track with a rthym sec. and high speed flowing jumps.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep me in the loop. I will see what I can do next week. call me when you get time.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I Can help over the weekend Jeremy. Will you guys be working on it this Saturday?


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

I gotta come up with new names for parts of the track???

Ok, put in parts where we can use names like:

The *****
Aunt flow
Big Bad Momma
Quadzilla
Cupps Jumps
Revenge
The wall


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I like Big bad mamma and quadzilla for sure.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

John E. and myself got about 3/4 of the nails pulled up today. We will be there at 8am tomorrow pull up the rest of the nails and pipe. Should only take us about 2 hours tops.

I don't think we will be able to start building the new track until Sunday (possibly Monday). Mike wants to mix that old dirt and new dirt well.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Just wait until we build the Rc Pro finals track!
> 
> My goal is to make with out question the best track we have ever had, we will pull out all the tricks for that one! I promise everyone will remember it! :texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


Is this the 1 ?
What about the club race on the 16th ?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

This is not the Finals track, i will be testing something for that track though. We have several layouts drawn up, and plan to start building hopefully on Sunday at least thats the plan. Tomorrow and Saturday will be just churning the dirt. Good luck to everyone going to Dallas.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the sound of "testing something". Can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Just to update everyone we are on pace to have it ready for this next weekend, the tilling of the track is done and we should start placing dirt tomorrow. We have several layouts drawn up but i will post the 2 that i think will be the coolest ones tonight.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I will try my best to come help tomorrow, can't miss racing next Friday


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My Daughter and Grandson live about half a mile from the track and Ill be spending the next weekend there. Hopefully Ill have my 1/8th scaler done by then and if not, I have the mod truck.

Can I run in the sportsman class? :cheers:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok. I got home turned on my scanner,and that is when i realized i left the drawings at the shop.lol. We are meeting at the track at 9 ish tomorrow, all volunteers are welcome.


----------



## bmxracer (Jun 9, 2011)

Will the track be ready for a Friday night electric only race? Or early morning Saturday practice?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

well?
where are the drawings


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

bmxracer said:


> Will the track be ready for a Friday night electric only race? Or early morning Saturday practice?


 Most likely not. Should be laying pipe early Saturday morning.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Jasoncb said:


> Most likely not. Should be laying pipe early Saturday morning.


I have always been a fan of laying pipe early on a Saturday morning.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

YNOT3D said:


> I have always been a fan of laying pipe early on a Saturday morning.


You got some green for that one sir.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats what I was wondering....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

*Progress*

Well i keep forgetting to bring the drawing home, but instead i got pics!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

*pics*

The pics i got wont upload here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> The pics i got wont upload here.


E mail them to me. [email protected].


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Test.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I think I have this figured out. Save them at 800 on the longest side.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow thats 1 massive track


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

So no more Daytona? I'm gonna miss that, but that track is HUGE!!! break out the higher tooth clutch bells, it's gonna me be a fast track!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats alot of dirt!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Will Mike's be running an electric race this Friday?


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Guffinator said:


> Will Mike's be running an electric race this Friday?


+1


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy sh t thats gonna be awsome!!!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Per Smiley - they probably will not be racing on Friday as they will be laying pipe.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I always lay pipe friday nights


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

B4Maz said:


> I always lay pipe friday nights


He He He (Beavis laugh)


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Guffinator said:


> Per Smiley - they probably will not be racing on Friday as they will be laying pipe.


Really...who here believes smiley is laying pipe


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The track will not be ready friday, but saturday its on! We timed some laps today with no pipe and it was about 40+ sec a lap. 

This track is awesome i think everyone will enjoy it!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks good guys. I can't wait.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> The track will not be ready friday, but saturday its on! We timed some laps today with no pipe and it was about 40+ sec a lap.
> 
> This track is awesome i think everyone will enjoy it!


Is that 40+ with Smiley behind the wheel or ??


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Does that mean the races are on for Saturday? I'm in! Can't wait to whoop on RevoUsa!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats with Smiley driving. And yes we are having a 50/50 race saturday starting at 5pm!


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

what time will the gate open? I haven't run in quite a while and really need some track time.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

gate opens at 9am


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

team420! said:


> what time will the gate open? I haven't run in quite a while and really need some track time.


Better dust off them Cob Webs bro, your gonna need it !


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Picture does not do it justice.. Track is ridiculous. Fast lap of 39 as of now. Picture quality is not that great so its hard to make out some rollers, off camber turns. and the river bed!


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the striaght the length of the drivers stand ? Holy ****!


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

Its longer:work:


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

came out great guys!!!! sorry i couldnt help more


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

that looks awesome.... i cant wait to run it... has anyone ran a 1/10th scale buggy on it?

Matt


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

just got back from watching the night's races. jason is right, the pics dont do the track justice. you really have to see it in person to get a good idea for it, but the raised section on the back right,river bed & jump-crossover look like a blast!

smiley said he ran his losi 22 on it this morning and he was happy with the way it handled it. i agree, it looks like 1/10 buggies are gonna be fun to run on it. good thing, cause i just got a new FT B4.1 yesterday


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ran some practice on the new track today........wild layout! Still not sure I understand it or ever found a groove? It's huge and really technical though! 

You better have the right tires.......


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm sorry i couldn't finish helping, but, it looks like i didn't slow yall down one bit. the track looks freakin awesome! i can't wait til i can get some lap times on it.

the reason i couldn't help yall... layed down some pipe about nine months ago, and... (i'm happy but tired)


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats John!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

j-e said:


> i'm sorry i couldn't finish helping, but, it looks like i didn't slow yall down one bit. the track looks freakin awesome! i can't wait til i can get some lap times on it.
> 
> the reason i couldn't help yall... layed down some pipe about nine months ago, and... (i'm happy but tired)


Congrats. I know that feeling all to well. Wait untill you have Grandkids. :doowapsta


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a chance to run the track today for a couple of hours and at the end of the day the best laps I got was 42. I'm sure through more time I will get faster but this layout is very technical, felt like a workout versus just practice. I can imagine what the layout will look like for the Finals, good job guys, your making Houston drivers very competitive.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks guys! grandchildren, by looking at my and her parents it's a great joy. not trying to highjack this thread.  

i agree with killerkustoms, the guys running the tracks around houston keep it fresh, going to the tracks, but, i think all the drivers have a part in making us more competive via help, tips, encouragement, AND good ol competition.


----------

